# Any Recommendable Dermatologists in Dubai



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got a very strange boil on my back, which I am not sure yet of if it's a kind of cancer or not. Any reputable hospitals/clinics of dermatologists in Dubai?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

pop it!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Tsu Tsu said:


> I've got a very strange boil on my back, which I am not sure yet of if it's a kind of cancer or not. Any reputable hospitals/clinics of dermatologists in Dubai?


Heard Dr El Rafei on Al Wasl Road was great! Telephone...043953961, hope this helps!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Dr. Ross at the American Hospital. 
Very well known. ********* He is quite pricey but really worth it! 

If you get difficulty making appointment to see Dr. Ross, then I recommend Dermacare Skin Centre on Jumeirah road. Another famous one!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Recently myself and hubby had seen Dr Anwar Hammadi at City Hospital. He is also the head of dermotology at Rashid Hospital. I would definitely recommend him.


----------

